# portage und blocker

## khenske

Hallo,

portage ist ja schon eine feine Sache, aber es kann einen auch zum Wahnsinn bringen:

```

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4 [2.1.2.7] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 368 kB 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.2_p15-r1] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -plugins% -vanilla" 2,533 kB 

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33)

Total: 2 packages (2 upgrades, 1 block), Size of downloads: 2,900 kB

```

Das ist wohl ein Fall von sich selbst im Schwanz beissen.

Und wie kann ich emerge dazu zwingen, portage zu erstellen, denn dann erledigt sich ja dieser Blocker.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?[/code]

----------

## ScytheMan

einfach nur

emerge portage

sollte genügen.

----------

## Genone

```
emerge ~bash-3.2_p17 && emerge portage
```

----------

## manuels

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge ~bash-3.2_p17 && emerge portage
> ```
> ...

 Du meinst

```
emerge =bash-3.2_p17 && emerge portage
```

, oder?

----------

## Genone

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge ~bash-3.2_p17 && emerge portage
> ```
> ...

 

Nein, aber deine Version funktioniert auch.

----------

## firefly

öhm wiso erst ein downgrade von bash wenn ne ältere portage version der blocker ist?

----------

## Genone

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm wiso erst ein downgrade von bash wenn ne ältere portage version der blocker ist?

 

Wo siehst du ein Downgrade?

Situation ist folgende:

a) >=portage-2.1.3 benötigt >=bash-3.2_p17

b) <=portage-2.1.4_rc1 verträgt sich nicht mit >=bash-3.2_p22

Sprich um Portage auf den neusten Stand zu bringen muss erst eine neue Bash Version installiert werden, allerdings nicht die neueste weil die sich nicht mit der aktuell installierten Portage Version verträgt. Sobald die neue Portage Version installiert ist kann auch bash auf den neuesten Stand gebracht werden.

----------

## firefly

stimmt, aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sagt folgende Zeile aus, dass das Paket portage ein update auf die neuste Version von von bash blockt.

```
[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33)
```

Ohne jetzt durch schauen in die ebuilds die eigentlichen Abhängigkeiten Situation zu kennen, hätte ein reines update von Portage diesen Block auflösen müssen. Denn mehr ist aus dieser Ausgabe nicht zu erkennen.

----------

## Genone

 *firefly wrote:*   

> stimmt, aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sagt folgende Zeile aus, dass das Paket portage ein update auf die neuste Version von von bash blockt.
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33)
> ```
> ...

 

Kommt jetzt drauf an was du unter "reinem Update" verstehst. Ein `emerge portage` überprüft die Abhängigkeiten auf nötige Updates (während --update auch mögliche Updates miteinbezieht). In diesem Fall ist ein Update von Bash notwendig, und standardmässig nimmt Portage bei einem Update die höchste verfügbare Version (in diesem Fall also 3.2_p33), wodurch aber halt der Block in der aktuell installierten Version ausgelöst wird. Wenn du dich mit "reinem Update" auf --nodeps beziehst dann kann man so auch den Block umgehen, kriegt aber halt wahrscheinlich Probleme wegen unzureichender Abhängigkeiten.

----------

## khenske

Hallo, 

danke für die Beiträge. Mit 'emerge --nodeps --update portage' konnte der Block gelöst werden. Es gab keine Schwierigkeiten dabei. Somit ist dieser Thread als geschlossen zu betrachten.

Danke

Gruss

klaus

----------

